# Warning...this thread contains complaining, ranting & feeling sorry for myself



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

Even though I keep trying to ignore it, the fibro is progressively getting worse, as is all the stuff connected with the parasympathetic nervous system malfunction (excrutiating pain, extreme swallowing difficulties, spastic G.I. tract, spastic bladder, disabling fatigue).The pain in my lower back, hips & legs is almost unbearable, I'm exhausted and I'm VERY crabby.I haven't been feeling well since I attended dance technique on Wednesday evening. Then late yesterday afternoon, out of stubbornness I think, I began a wallpapering project. I slipped and fell a bit and hurt my leg in the process. I also overextended myself to the point that lastnight my body felt limp and nauseous.Then the real wake-up cue: This morning I woke up with a headache and I wasn't interested in sex. For me, that is a sure sign that things are not good...







I dunno... maybe the heat wave, the fact that our central air isn't functional (although we did use an old wall air conditioner to help cool part of the house), or maybe it's the ragweed pollen that's doing its number on me.... whatever it is, I feel horrible... absolutely and unequivocally horrible.There... I've vented. Now I'm going to wimper for a while too....







Evie


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

For Heaven's sake--Evie!Just reading your post made me tired.Let's see----dance technique, wallpapering, falling and hurting leg, overextending, no air conditioning, a headache, and an attempt at Sunday morning sex.You have to slow that Fibro body down girl.Vent all you want, but remember to take care of YOU.Shelly


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Sorry evie you are having such a tough time! It was exhausting just reading about it. Have you tried meds for a spastic GI tract? You might want to ask Stace about them. I don't think I have a spastic bladder but these days I feel the need to urinate within half an hour of drinking something and I don't get much warning. So I have to time my drinks very strategically if I am not at home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

Now I feel stupid about my rant.Yep... indeed... the time has come to pass... when I need to slow down a bit and start taking better care of me... good observation, Shelly.Bonniei...unfortunately, all of my spastic parts are related to the nervous system malfunction. And somehow the bladder is related to the IBS too.I didn't have the energy to paint my hall closet today, but I did do some pretty vehement dusting in my greatroom








I get so mad....so very mad about this pain and fatigue.... it makes me want to scream, cry, rant, rave, pound my head against the wall, run away and never come back !!(but I had to go to the bathroom, so I had to....







)I have to add lightheadedness to the list of complaints this evening as well as another nasty case of the vapors (I ate a banana out of defiance, I think.... bad move... real bad move.... bananas blow me up like a balloon and I'll be miserable for the next day and a half) Plus... I am also retaining fluid because I haven't been using my natural progesterone cream, so I guess I'd better start it up again (I have to go off of it periodically to resensitize the receptors)Is it OK if I beat myself up before I start taking better care of myself?????


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

EvieThings allowedrantingscreamingcrying--definitely cryingravingtaking better care of youThings not allowedpainting hall closetsdusting greatroomspounding head against the wallrunning awaynever coming backI would say eating bananas, but I love bananas and have no problem with them. ;-)Now, stop beating yourself up and START taking care of YOUShelly


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

One of the hardest things to do is find our limitations and stick to them - Especially if our limitations are constantly changing. I hope this flare calms down for you soon. I agree - It is a terrible feeling! Now your body needs REST to recuperate!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

OKay... I give in.... I will rest for a bit.It seems no matter how much sleep I get at night, I almost always wake up tired. Does that happen to you guys too?Shelly......







MM..... it takes me a while, but eventually I'll behave.....







Evie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> quote: I almost always wake up tired


LOL - There's no almost to it. I always wake up tired, I always go around tired, and I always fall asleep tired. That's par for the course.Doctors continue to advise patients that, even on good days, we should only do approximately 50% of what we _think_ we can do. This helps patients avoid the over-exertion, crash and burn cycle which can not only keep us from feeling better over all, but can actually exacerbate current symptoms as well. This may be the hardest lesson to learn. Giving up cherished activities is never easy. Hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

Mrs Mason... that's some good advice there, I think.... the 50% guideline..... I really need to follow that if I attend any more dance classes as well....whew ! It takes me days to recover when I overexert !! I just get stubborn about it sometimes.... OK... well a lot....







Time to settle into a more reserved lifestyle I think.... as well as figure out how I'm gonna make a living from home in a few years.Appreciate everyone who responded,  Evie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yep, me, too. Tired ALL THE TIME. Feel lousey ALL THE TIME. Overdo ALL THE TIME (if I take it easy and don't do much, it has been "suggested" that I'm not ambitious enough by a certain household member)







. Can't win.Evie, I hope you can feel better somewhere along the way. I can certainly understand how you feel. One thing you forgot to mention---you also hold down a full time job! You go, girl!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2003)

Feisty... you and I are a lot alike in many ways. We just have different ways of expressing ourselves....







You're the one facing the possibly uncompensated surgery right now... something like that would probably drive me over the edge. I commend you for your ability to maintain your feisty *Spirit in the face of adversity....  Yeah.... I guess I do try awfully hard.... but the older I get, the more I am discovering that I need to try a little harder to be good to me...







If that means altering my dance participation, then so be it. If it means working at home, that works for me.Time to go to bed. 5:00 a.m. comes awfully early.Well girls... I think I may have progessed beyond the denial stage at this point...







And you guys knew that all along, didn't ya??







Love ya all, Evie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

(((Evie)))














slow down girlfriend, and smell the roses, and make objects out of the clouds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

Rowe... you really are a great friend to me... whether I deserve it or not......... I'll smell the roses and watch the clouds.... ...BUT ONLY AFTER I'VE LOST THIS BLASTED 15 POUNDS THAT I'VE GAINED !~!


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Evie! Hope you are feeling much better today. And Mrsmason, that is wonderful advise. We do want to do so many things and then overdo and get sick. It does makes us want to rant, scream and cry. Just keep on keeping on, Evie and hope today is a better day for you! Give yourself a little down time with a good book! Take care!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanx MountainGal.... I am going to do just that... but only after I've finished painting my big linen closet and sung with the gospel choir at a service in the park on Sunday.(By then I'll collapse on the bed....and the hubby could have his way with me before I even knew it happened.....







)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

Well... I DID paint my big hall walk-in linen closet this morning and went on to fix a few remaining faux pas on the ceilings in a couple of bedrooms. Then I fell asleep for half an hour because I was so tired. Still tired, but there's so much to do...







Where's my caffeine???????







Targeting next Saturday to paint my son's bedroom, but I don't plan on doing any wallpapering in there. The only reason I can get away with this is that it's a 3-day weekend so I'll have an extra day to rest.It's getting so that I really have to schedule these things very well in order to be able to do them. The old gray mare, she ain't what she used to be.....







Evie


----------

